# Ball Pythons > General BP's >  One fat turd

## PythonBlitz

OOOO wow man. I just came home and my python took a crap as big as what I put down in the bathroom. Wow man. It must be a world record turn or something. Its huge. Like 9" long. Im proud of my baby.

----------


## munding

we need pictures man. LOL!!

----------


## scotty99

It is quite shocking, the size of solids from these smallish snakes! how big are the ones from burms?????????????? :Surprised:

----------


## Johnny Hive X

Are you serious?! I'd say this is the only part I'm not looking forward to.  :Razz:

----------


## anendeloflorien

Oh man yeah, my first girl is notorious for holding off for a few weeks and then laying the _biggest_ stinkiest logs ever! Check this one out. I weighed her the day before and she was like 500g then the day she pooped she was down to 415g!


Thats some big crap, thats like 20% of her body weight...... Put it this way that would be like me and a 36 POUNDER!

----------


## hoax

Thats a big deuce bro

----------


## PsYcHo_99

friggin A!

there goes breakfast .. lol

----------


## Oxylepy

Wow and I thought mine had had big poops O.o

----------


## Johnny Hive X

Here's a question:

Where on a snakes body does the waste come out of? Like, do snakes have a specific area where they urinate from? Do they have a "butthole"? I just want to know so if they do, I can avoid this area when handling  :Very Happy:

----------


## blackcrystal22

> Here's a question:
> 
> Where on a snakes body does the waste come out of? Like, do snakes have a specific area where they urinate from? Do they have a "butthole"? I just want to know so if they do, I can avoid this area when handling


They have a vent, which is covered by the ventral scale.
Their urates and feces come out of the same area. You don't have to avoid it, but washing your hands after handling will prevent salmonella which is usually caused by this area.

It's usually about 1/2-1 inch from the tip of the tail. :]

----------


## Johnny Hive X

Thank you  :Wink: 

I'm just checking...




> They have a vent, which is covered by the ventral scale.
> Their urates and feces come out of the same area. You don't have to avoid it, but washing your hands after handling will prevent salmonella which is usually caused by this area.
> 
> It's usually about 1/2-1 inch from the tip of the tail. :]

----------


## Lucas339

wow thats like 10 courics long....south park refrence

----------


## ATLBalls

dude, seriously? I was thinking leavings would be a lot smaller than that. 

If that happens cleaning cages is going to become a huge pain.

----------


## SnM_Man

what the hell are yiu feeding that thing??? tea cup poodles ??? :Surprised:

----------


## roosterman2173

Every time I open a post like this I always ask myself why did I do that!!!LOL :Rolleyes2:

----------


## mainbutter

> wow thats like 10 courics long....south park refrence


as we all know, courics are a measure of weight and not length, with one couric weighing approximately two and a half pounds of excrement.

 :Very Happy:

----------

_Thor26_ (11-29-2008)

----------


## Slim

> Every time I open a post like this I always ask myself why did I do that


And just when you thought this thread had died, a Noob comes along and drags it back to the top of the heap :ROFL: 

Not ment to be offensive in any way to Noobs, I'm a Noob myself, but I try not pull up threads that have been on the Forum longer than I have :Razz: 

I'm Slim, and I approved this message!

----------


## Thor26

hahahaha ZOMG it was 40 katie courics lol

----------


## Lucas339

maybe we should get together and make a couric scale for BPs

----------


## TimmyG

HaHa looks like she wants to say "I'm hungry again...." btw she looks alot like my lil guy right down to the tail stripe!

----------


## pillowtalk6188

the word prolapse comes to mind. it looks like a healthe turd, he's never had a prolapse?

lol, i never knew they could even squeeze out something that huge. i bet it hurt! lol

----------


## Slim

> i never knew they could even squeeze out something that huge. i bet it hurt! lol


They do a pretty good job of squeezing in things that big :Razz:

----------


## TimmyG

Hello, Hello, As you can see the following crap is 9.5 Courics and I swear to its authenticity

Yea Yea Yea Yea!

----------


## JamieLynn

If you walk in when your snake is in the middle of that do they have a little tear coming from the corner of their eye? :Tears: 
Or do they just say "can you close the door, I'm takin' a crap here" :Mad:

----------


## gu1do24

those arent actually from his snake, he had a party and someone got drunk and thought it was a toilet. thats huge. you should put a book of matches in his tub next time.

----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

This one is pretty hard to beat...  she didn't poop for about 3 months... but ate every week.  Notice the quater for size reference.



LOL!   You can see she is a little embarised with it all....

----------


## Ladydragon

now that is a huge turd.  Looks more like she's covering her nose from the smell Mike.  She had room for food with that huge turd in her?  better call guiness world record book!  :ROFL:

----------


## gu1do24

dude that looks like you hacked up a sausage and put it in there. thats like yeti dump man

----------


## reptile3

OMG!.... that last pic is priceless.

----------


## SecurityStacey

:Ohmygod: 

Everytime I open this thread there are more pictures of poo...

Why do I keep doing it?

----------


## mcd

Funny poop story- a couple of weeks ago our BP was crawling around on the sofa. He kept on trying to escape down between the cushions, so we would pull him out and all was well.
About half an hour later our daughter (4) was on the sofa, and stuck her hand in between the cushions, and started screaming "THERE'S SOMETHING ASGUSTING IN THERE!!!!!" Turns out Baldy (the BP) had taken a big, slimy dump in there, and she stuck her hand in it. Charming trick, Baldy.

----------


## Lateralus_Love

> This one is pretty hard to beat...  she didn't poop for about 3 months... but ate every week.  Notice the quater for size reference.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!   You can see she is a little embarised with it all....


OMG LOL!!!! I bet you had a GREAT time cleaning that up LAWL




> Funny poop story- a couple of weeks ago our BP was crawling around on the sofa. He kept on trying to escape down between the cushions, so we would pull him out and all was well.
> About half an hour later our daughter (4) was on the sofa, and stuck her hand in between the cushions, and started screaming "THERE'S SOMETHING ASGUSTING IN THERE!!!!!" Turns out Baldy (the BP) had taken a big, slimy dump in there, and she stuck her hand in it. Charming trick, Baldy.


That's wickedly gross lol! A friend of mine's mom was eating popcorn once on the couch, and she looked down and saw (what she thought was) a piece of popcorn, so she popped it in her mouth and about a second later she had this WTF look on her face. She apparently ate a urate HAH  :ROFL:

----------


## Little B-Py

I am in tears right now from laughing so hard. I have never seen either of my babies drop a deuce like that and if they do I can only imagine the clean up job. I know our savy dropped a deuce in his temp cage and I about threw up from the smell.

----------


## llovelace

> OMG LOL!!!! I bet you had a GREAT time cleaning that up LAWL
> 
> 
> 
> That's wickedly gross lol! A friend of mine's mom was eating popcorn once on the couch, and she looked down and saw (what she thought was) a piece of popcorn, so she popped it in her mouth and about a second later she had this WTF look on her face. She apparently ate a urate HAH



EWWWWWWW!! I bet she probaly will remember that every time she eats popcorn from now on.

----------


## Racquet

> This one is pretty hard to beat...  she didn't poop for about 3 months... but ate every week.  Notice the quater for size reference.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!   You can see she is a little embarised with it all....


 :Surprised:  That's bigger than my corgi's feces!  :Surprised:

----------


## Beardedragon

> This one is pretty hard to beat...  she didn't poop for about 3 months... but ate every week.  Notice the quater for size reference.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!   You can see she is a little embarised with it all....


Thats tiny mike

----------


## FlowRock

Cool sheeding and pooping in one session... But be careful this ball seems to be a tagger, keeping pens in his tub...  :Very Happy: 
I got twenty-five cans in my knapsack, crossin out the wick-wack
Puttin up my name with a fat cap...
So when I'm on tour I represent the hardcore
I'm taggin up your blackbook sure, I'm out for the fame
I'm writin my name, in graffiti on the wall... :Rolleyes2:

----------


## DotFuzz

What have i walked into.... i thought i was going to come in here and there was going to be* ONE* picture of a tured 3 inches max. Little did i know, i was walking into people taking pictures of these monsterists, dinosaur like pieces of poop ...Now this is my kinda thread!

----------


## Oxylepy

I've had shed + poop sessions. Also my snakes tend to poop and then go crawling around in it ~_~ it's always such a great cleanup.

----------

